

(Video Walkthrough) Snake made with HTML5 and jQuery - verganileonardo
http://thecodeplayer.com/walkthrough/html5-game-tutorial-make-a-snake-game-using-html5-canvas-jquery

======
coderhs
Good tutorial but there are few bugs in it, for example the game restarts when
u press couple of keys together and fast..

